# Bald keine High-End Grafikkarten mehr in Europa?



## Placebo (17. Oktober 2012)

Laut Nordic Hardware will die EU die Energieklassen bei Grafikkarten ändern, sodass High-End bald unmöglich sein könnte. Bis jetzt gibt es sieben Klassen (G1-G7), die in ihrer Speicherbandbreite unterschieden werden. G7 ist momentan das Maximum mit 128 GB/s und allem was darüber liegt (also inzwischen eine relativ niedrige Grenze). Die neuen Richtlinen sehen vor, dass alles über einer Bandbreite von 320 GB/s nicht mehr zugelassen wird, bei Laptops sind es noch kleinere 225 GB/s. Zum Vergleich: die HD 7970 GHZ Edition hat eine Bandbreite von 288 GB/s, es fehlen schon jetzt also nur noch etwa 10% zur Überschreitung, mit der nächsten Generation werden die Richtlinien auf jeden Fall gebrochen (auch wenn sie erst endgültig 2015 in Kraft treten sollen).
AMD plant übrigens eine offizielle Stellungnahme zum Thema.

Eigene Meinung: Es ist schon jetzt idiotisch, bei Grafikkarten wegen ihrer Bandbreite auf die Leistung und den Stomhunger zu schließen, auch wenn sie noch mit verschiedenen Verbrauchsklassen verrechnet werden (in der Quelle leider nicht weiter angegeben). Nvidia und AMD werden sich auf jeden Fall über den finanziellen Schaden freuen. Und ich mich auch über eventuell weniger Leistung in Zukunft 

*Update:
*Für alle, die noch nicht über die Entsprechende User-News gstoplert sind und immer noch einen Schock haben: das ganze ist ein Hoax, also eine Falschmeldung.





			
				mmhardky schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde bis jetzt noch nichts offiziell publiziert oder vorgeschlagen.  Bis jetzt hängt dieses Arbeitsdokument zu einer Verordnung zur  Implementierung der Richtlinie 2009/125/EC nur auf der Webseite dieses  Vereines EuP Network Website  und es bedeutet also noch praktisch rein garnichts. Theoretisch kann  ein Verein der "Grossen Menschen Europas" einen Vorschlag für eine  Verordnung über eine Implementierung einer anderen Richtlinie schreiben,  dass jede Tür mindestens 2,5m hoch sein muss.


Wer es genauer wissen will, der liest bitte die entsprechende News <klick>


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2012)

Kann auch ein Anreiz sein für mehr Effizienz und Qualität.
Bin mir sicher das die Hersteller sich daran gewöhnen müssen weil sie sich es natürlich keines falls leisten können den EU Markt zu verlieren bzw weniger zu verdienen.
Läuft zwar dauf das hinaus "friss oder stirb", aber das muss nichts schlechtes sein.


----------



## Placebo (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es alleine um den Verbrauch gehen würde, würde ich dir zustimmen aber hier geht es in erster Linie darum, zu limiteren wie schnell die GPU ihre Daten bekommt


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Oktober 2012)

Eine Regelung bezüglich der Energieklassen über die Speicherbandbreite? Merk schon, die Leute hatten noch nie ne Grafikkarte in der Hand.
Autsch


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (17. Oktober 2012)

Effizienter wird die Hardware auch ohne, die solch einen Stuss verzapfen


----------



## Robonator (17. Oktober 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eine Regelung bezüglich der Energieklassen über die Speicherbandbreite? Merk schon, die Leute hatten noch nie ne Grafikkarte in der Hand.
> Autsch


 
Genau meine Gedanken dazu... Die haben bestimmt irgendwelche "Fachleute" die sie "beraten"


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir auch vorstellen das der Tablet Markt dies sicher sehr begrüßt bzw profitiert, ich schließe auch nicht aus das im Hintergrund massig Lobbyisten ihre strippen gezogen haben, zumindest erkennt man klar das Interessen im Hintergrund berücksichtigt werden, und nicht nur Umwelt-technische.
Zumindest kommt mir jetzt die ganze Sache sehr PC feindlich vor.


----------



## prof2061 (17. Oktober 2012)

was ist den das fürn ******* und als nächstes werden mainboards mit mehr als einem pcie x16 port verboten, weil damit ja unweldfeindliche Sli konfigurationen betrieben werden können! und Netztil gehen Allgemein nur noch bis 400W.

Woa diese Umwelt heinis gehen mir so auf die nerven, es ist im Winter eh viel zu kalt 5-10 grad mehr schaden zumdindest in Norddeutschland nicht!


----------



## BlackBetty466 (17. Oktober 2012)

prof2061 schrieb:
			
		

> Woa diese Umwelt heinis gehen mir so auf die nerven, es ist im Winter eh viel zu kalt 5-10 grad mehr schaden zumdindest in Norddeutschland nicht!



Autsch.


----------



## B1ggusD1ckus (17. Oktober 2012)

Und wieder ein EU Fail 
Ich hoffe nur das die Globalisierung und ihre Ausgeburten wie die SUPER EU und etc. bald im Dreck liegen !!!!!!!!!!!!!

POWER TO THE PEOPLE 
FREEDOM NEEDS NO GOVERNMENT


----------



## Seabound (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir sowieso alle in naher Zukunft nur noch Cloud Gamen werden, wird eh die Onboardgrafik vom Mainboard reichen. Grafiikkarten braucht dann kein Mensch mehr.


----------



## Axel_Foly (17. Oktober 2012)

also eine kennzeichung so ähnlich wie bei waschmaschienen und kühlschränken über den energieverbrauch wäre vl nicht schlecht, vor allem für MM Kunden ... aber Datentransfertraten zu begrenzen ist doch kompletter schwachsinn und steht dem Fortschritt komplett im weg ...


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2012)

Man hofft nicht oft auf eine starke Lobby, aber dieses Mal wünsche ich mir tatsächlich eine, die die EU-Politiker solange belabert und "beschenkt", bis sie diesen Unsinn sein lassen. 

Speicherbandbreite und Energieaufnahme...


----------



## horst--one (17. Oktober 2012)

Dann muss man die Grakas jetzt auch noch in Luxemburg oder der Schweiz kaufen, genau wie Usb Sticks....


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Oktober 2012)

Interessant ist auch, dass ein AMD-Insider die Infos weitergegeben hat. Schätze mal, dass nun die öffentliche Unterstützung in Form eines geplanten Shit-Storms auf die EU zu rollt.


----------



## plaGGy (17. Oktober 2012)

prof2061 schrieb:


> was ist den das fürn ******* und als nächstes werden mainboards mit mehr als einem pcie x16 port verboten, weil damit ja unweldfeindliche Sli konfigurationen betrieben werden können! und Netztil gehen Allgemein nur noch bis 400W.
> 
> Woa diese Umwelt heinis gehen mir so auf die nerven, es ist im Winter eh viel zu kalt 5-10 grad mehr schaden zumdindest in Norddeutschland nicht!


 
Selten so einen scheiß gelesen 

Bei 1-2° mehr Erdwärme würde es Norddeutschland vermutlich nicht mehr geben. Und wirklich kalt sind unsere Winter auch nicht...

Zum Thema: Vll sollte man den tollen Politkern lieber Polos als Dienstwagen hinstellen, anstatt vom 7er BMWS und Mercedes-Limos. Würde vermutlich mehr, zumindest in der Energiebilanz.
Sieht man halt das die Leute die sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzte davon keine AHnung haben.


----------



## Magic12345 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, irgendwie unlogisch. Gemessen an der Nutzungsdauer pro Tag und generellen "Lebenszeit" einer Grafikkarte braucht eine Waschmaschine, die man 20 Jahre lang hat, (und die auch stundenlang läuft) viel mehr Strom. Warum auch nicht gleich noch alle "energiefressenden" Waschmaschinen verbieten und alle Haushalte in der EU dazu zwingen neue, energiesparende Waschmaschinen zu kaufen? Die spinnen völlig!

Wobei: man könnte dann, um noch mehr Strom zu sparen die dreckigen Socken nach China schicken, damit sie dort (natürlich von Hand) gewaschen und wieder zurückgeschickt werden. Das steigert:
a) den Export Deutschlands
b) fördert die Arbeiter in China
c) hilft der Schiffsfahrt und den Paketdiensten
..... boah !!!! Das wird DAS Wirtschaftswunder! Und das alles durch meine ollen, stinkigen Socken.


----------



## beercarrier (17. Oktober 2012)

yeaah, endlich wird die rechenkraft der rechenknechte von privaten begrenzt, nur blöd das die sich über ein etzwerk, wie zum bsp das inet, koppeln lassen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Oktober 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:
			
		

> yeaah, endlich wird die rechenkraft der rechenknechte von privaten begrenzt, nur blöd das die sich über ein etzwerk, wie zum bsp das inet, koppeln lassen.



Und was nützt das deiner Grafikkarte?


----------



## beercarrier (17. Oktober 2012)

sollte gpgpu mit entsprechenden programmen kommen, hat man genug leistung um ordentlich mist zubauen. meiner graka nutzt das nichts, zumindest nichts zum spielen, aber für viele der anderen bereiche sind die latenzen egal so dass man grakas gut koppeln kann. bei dem geraten anliegen der eu, wär es abzusehen das sie es wieder versauen.

p.s. mmn hat das mit umweltschutz nix zu tun und wahrscheinlich begreifen das auch 90% der bevölkerung, fragt sich also warum die eu das tut.

das wär so als würde man die umweltverträglichkeit eines autos nur an der anzahl der sitze festmachen. völlig sinnbefreit.


----------



## Seabound (17. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns daran gewöhnen, dass die Grakas auch so langsam zu ner sterbenden Spezies gehören.  Wie gut, dass den iGPUs bei der Chipentwicklung immer mehr Stellenwert beigemessen wird. Sandy, Ivy,  Haswell, alles nur der Anfang. Oder halt, die Grafik wird per Cloudgaming einfach nur noch auf den heimischen "Personal Computer" gestreamt. Nüchtern betrachtet, hat das nur Vorteile. Weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Lautstärke, weniger Abwärme. Nicht mehr alle zwei Jahre ne neue Graka kaufen müssen. Eigentlich alles eher positiv. Diskussionen über die entsprechende Hardware, wie hier im Forum, würden dann allerdings auch flach fallen. Das ist negativ.


----------



## Aslinger (17. Oktober 2012)

Macht euch keine Sorgen. Bis 2015 ist die EU eh zusammen gebrochen.


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass ein AMD-Insider die Infos weitergegeben hat. Schätze mal, dass nun die öffentliche Unterstützung in Form eines geplanten Shit-Storms auf die EU zu rollt.



Ist in Arbeit Chef.

Das wäre in der Tat einer der weltfremdesten und offensichtlichsten Fehler...


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Oktober 2012)

Wann werden Motorräder verboten? gibt zig leute die ein Motorrad haben nur um bei gutem Wetter sinlos hin und her zu fahren? 
bekommen wir bald alle ein Fahrtenbuch? oder Autorennen, macht nur die Umwelt kaputt. Alles nur damit Frau Märkel mit A8 ect rumfahren kann 

Ich lass mich da net Nerven von, erst mal abwarten ^^
ach und wo ist eigentlich das ganze gute E10 hin?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2012)

bitte nicht gleich fressen, Cloudgaming muss ja irgendwie in die Wege kommen, das Konzept ist doch Schon gemachte Sache, wenn cloudgaming kommt brauch man sogar kein hige end cpu mehr, es betrifft nicht nur denn Grafikkarten Markt sondern die ganze Hardware pallete, und somit das Ende des pc's , Anwender werden nur noch zu Anwender, man zahlt für virtuelles, ich könnt mir sogar vorstellen das cloudgaming in 3 stufen kommt , Beispiel, 1. 10€ in Monat für low Power 2.Mittel für 15€ 3.für ultra Power 20€ bezahlt, das ist ja bei cloud Speicher auch so für mehr Volumen bezahlt man mehr (logische denk Weise) , ich find denn klassischen pc einfach am besten aber falls ihr das noch nicht gemerkt habt, der pc ist bereits im Wandel, hmm kein Wunder das Intel und AMD ihre igpus versteckt verbreitet, sprich iss oder stirb. 

Ich gebe denn pc noch 10jahre.


----------



## KastenBier (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube das ganze Cloudgaming wird überbewertet. Für mich mit schwacher Internetanbindung, ist es ohnehin uninteressant. Das aktuelle Modell läuft, ein Wandel ist aus meiner Position nicht zu beobachten. Die Limitierung der Speicherbandbreite erschließt sich mir nicht. Wird bestimmt noch genug Resonanz geben. 

Von daher, nicht zu viel reindeuten, sondern abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

Regelung der Energieklassen über die Speicherbandbreite?   

Was für Idioten!


----------



## totovo (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß schon wie sich die Hersteller helfen werden: ein Schalter auf der Platine, da kann man ja dann dran schreiben, "Press only if you´re not in the EU" der schaltet zwischen EU gerechter Bandbreite und allem darüber hinaus hin und her 
(Was der brave EU-Bürger damit macht ist ja seine Sache )

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: gibt es nicht wichtiger Probleme mit denen sich die Sesselfurtzer in Brüssel beschäftigen können? 

Ich gebe nicht dem PC nur noch 10 Jahre, ich gebe de EU maximal noch 10 Jahre


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja das mit der Cloudgaming glaub ich auch nicht so recht, wird zwar kommen aber es wird den normalen PC nicht verschwinden lassen.
Für Anwender mit wenig technischer ahnung und guter Internetanbindung is das was. Aber ich will nicht auf meinen PC verzichten,
Spiele stehen für mich eig im hintergrund. 

Aber btt. die Regelung der Speicherbandbreite halte ich für ein sinloses unterfangen.


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

> Eigene Meinung: Es ist schon jetzt idiotisch, bei Grafikkarten wegen  ihrer Bandbreite auf die Leistung und den Stomhunger zu schließen, auch  wenn sie noch mit verschiedenen Verbrauchsklassen verrechnet werden(in der Quelle leider nicht weiter angegeben)





ct5010 schrieb:


> Regelung der Energieklassen über die Speicherbandbreite?
> Was für Idioten!



Und ihr kennt die (deutsche Auslegung ) "Effizienz"- EU - Regelung für Fahrzeuge und Effizienzklassen ? Ich bin mir sicher, das ihr Sie nicht kennt, sonst würdet ihr euch drüber freuen das GENAU diese Regelung kommt.
(Zur Erklärung: basierend auf dem Leergewicht und dem CO2-Ausstoß ist ein Porsche Cayenne besser als ein SMART...)

Solang ich keine praxisbezogenen Werte dieser Regelung *mit* diesen Stromverbrauchswerten sehe, schmunzel ich einfach mal über die reflexhaften Rundumschläge von AMD weil ihre aktuellen Grafikkarten die Anforderungen nicht hinbekommen. 
Noch dazu: Erfahrungsgemäß ist die EU-Kommision ohnehin überlastet, die machen nichts ohne das irgendwer es bei Ihnen in schönen Häppchen auf den Schreibtisch legt. Und weil das jeder macht kann das einige Jahre dauern, bis dahin haben unsere beliebten Grafikkartenhersteller vermutlich die 3 nächsten Generationen draussen und das Thema Energieeffizienz besser im Griff.


----------



## Citynomad (17. Oktober 2012)

Tolle Ansprache.  Und jetzt sagst du mir bitte noch gleich, was die Energieeffizienz einer Grafikkarte mit der Speicherbandbreite zu tun hat. Die thermische Verlustleistung hat nichts mit der Speicherbandbreite zu tun und auch die elektrische Leistung wird nur gering durch Speicherbandbreite beeinflusst. Was die Massen an Saft aus der Dose zieht ist der Chip und nicht die Leiterbahnen zum RAM und ebendieser.


----------



## Research (17. Oktober 2012)

Nun, die EU sagt aber das Effiziens weniger Bandbreite ist. Da können weder AMD, Nvidea, Intel, Matrox und wie sie nicht alle heißen stehenbleiben.

Zum Cloudgaming: Bandbreite, Versorgung und Ping. Und dann die Serverseite... Siehe auch D3.


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Tolle Ansprache.



Den Vergleich mit Smart und Porsche hast du irgendwie nicht  mitgelesen oder ?

Wenn mit *steigender* Bandbreite die Anforderungen an die Energieeffizeinz *sinken* passiert was ?

Aber sorry wenn du den 385 Seiten bericht gelesen hast und mir sagen kannst, das ich mich Irre - tu mal. 
Ich stell grad nur fest, das der EU-Bericht Lot 3 mit Zahlen von 2005 bis 2010 arbeitet, und ich bin mir sicher wir kennen aus dem Zeitraum genug Übeltäter was "Effizienz" angeht. (nVidia 8800 anyone ?)


----------



## Citynomad (17. Oktober 2012)

Die EU sagt auch wie krumm ne Banana und ne Gurke sein darf. Warum die Banane krumm ist, sagt sie aber auch nicht 

€: Klar kennen wir Verbrauchsmonster. Nur hat deren Verbrauch nichts mit der Speicherbandbreite zu tun. Manchmal ist eine bestimmte Leistung einfach von Nöten. Dass die teilweise mit dem Holzhammer erreicht wurde, steht ja auf nem anderen Blatt. Gerade für GPGPU ist Speicherbandbreite enorm wichtig und auch für aktuelle Grafikkarten; 670/680 könnten deutlich mehr gebrauchen. Diese werden doch so toll für ihre Effizienz gelobt. Jetzt willst du mir sagen, dass sie weniger effizient wären, wenn man den Speicher breiter angebunden hätte? Und warum sollen mehr als 320GB/s (recht wahrloser Wert) auf einmal verboten sein? Was meinst du, was mit der kommenden Generation Grafik RAM passiert? Der wird nicht langsamer. Im Gegenteil, der wird mehr Speicherbandbreite liefern. Und wie soll von dem bitte auf die Energieeffizienz der Karte geschlossen werden?

Ich "male" da mal ein fiktives Bild: GTX 880 im 12nm Verfahren mit GDDR6. Die Karte zieht etwa 180W aus der Dose, ist doppelt so schnell wie eine 680 und bietet 350GB/s Speichertransferrate. Wo ist die Karte jetzt ineffizient? Schnelle Karten brauchen auch hohe Speichertransferraten, sonst warten die ja immer auf die Daten und langweilen sich.

@Smart und Porsche: Dass der Smart zu viel für sein Gewicht verbraucht sollte aber inzwischen auch jeder mitbekommen haben. Ein neuer Focus mit Ecoboost Motor steht da besser da und bietet mehr Nutzen.


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

Wieviel Kubikkilometer Frachtraum werden wohl durch die "nicht-krummen" Gurken gespart ?

Und Bananen ... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verordnung_%28EG%29_Nr._2257/94

Egal wie krumm.



> Jetzt willst du mir sagen, dass sie weniger effizient wären, wenn man den Speicher breiter angebunden hätte?



Nein. Ich behaupte das die EU schon andere befremdliche Effizienzregelungen durchgewunken hat. Siehe PkW. Ein Cayenne ist besser weil er bezogen aufs Fahrzeugleergewicht deutlich weniger CO2 ausstößt als ein SMART.
Und solange ich nicht erklärt bekomme, welche Effizienzwerte als Anforderung für welche Bandbreite gelten, kann ich auch nicht sagen, was es ausmacht.
Wenn ich für eine Bandbreite von zB 128 GB/s (G5) einen Maximalverbrauchswert von 150w vorgesetzt bekomme und für den Wert von 192 GB/s (G6) einen von 250w fragt sich hinterher die grüne Lobby wofür der ganze Spaß überhaupt da war. 
Und die EU verkaufts als Meilenstein, weil Sie als erste überhaupt Werte eingeführt hat.

Und solang ich eben diese Effizienzwerte/Verbrauchswerte nicht habe, find ich das ganze witzig und zum Schmunzeln.

Gegenfrage: An was kann man die Grafikleistung den sonst Herstellerübergreifend wirklich "fest" machen. Und dabei die nächsten 3-8 Entwicklungsstufen mit einpacken ?


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2012)

Klar Deutscheland ! Anstatt mal bei den Strompreisen was zu machen wird halt der Endbenutzer wieder mal veräppelt -.-


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Leute die sowas machen haben ja eh nur ihr Geld und Macht im Kopf 
Das ganze artet schon richtig aus


----------



## totovo (17. Oktober 2012)

cerbero schrieb:


> Wieviel Kubikkilometer Frachtraum werden wohl durch die "nicht-krummen" Gurken gespart ?
> 
> Und Bananen ... Verordnung (EG) Nr. 2257/94
> 
> ...


 
Du hast uns immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen Speicherbandbreite und Energieeffizienz erklärt. Ich vermute weil es keine vernünftige Erklärung gibt. Mehr Speicherbandbreite ist bei schnellere Chips einfach nötig. Du kannst eine HD 7970 nicht mit GDDR3 und 128bit versorgen, das funktioniert nicht. und wenn sich die Leistung der Chips alle ~2-3 Jahre verdoppelt muss auch die Speicherbandbreite wachsen. Was die EU da mal wieder macht ist völliger nonsens. Genau wie so viele anderen EU-Gesetze, Regeln und Verordnungen.


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

Und wer noch was zu lachen haben will, sollte sich mal etwas mit dem Lot 3 Bericht beschäftigen. Die Annahmen da drin sind echt "altes Eisen" und teilweise Balsam 
80Plus Netzteile einführen, die CRTs abschaffen, Energiesparmodi als Standard im Auslieferungszustand, MultiCore-Prozessoren fördern, Bildschirmschoner abschaffen, PCs fördern statt Laptops...



> Anstatt mal bei den Strompreisen was zu machen wird halt der Endbenutzer wieder mal veräppelt


Geh vor die Tür, such dir die nächsten 5 Photovoltaikanlagen auf den Dächern und beschwer dich bei denen...


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

> Du hast uns immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen Speicherbandbreite und Energieeffizienz erklärt. Ich vermute weil es keine vernünftige Erklärung gibt.



Danke, wenigstens in einem Punkt hat mich jemand verstanden.


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Oktober 2012)

Na dann, ab 2015 werden Grakas dann halt aus Amerika importiert und bei uns schwarz gehandelt... C:
Bis dahin ist es sowieso nicht sicher ob es die EU in der heutigen Form noch geben wird, weiters ist fragwürdig ob die Leute die für so nen Blödsinn zuständig sind,
in der jetztigen Situation, nicht was besseres zu tun haben als sich um so nen Kinderkram zu kümmern... :/


----------



## Citynomad (17. Oktober 2012)

@ Cerbero:

 Ich zitiere dich mal 





> bis dahin haben unsere beliebten Grafikkartenhersteller vermutlich die 3  nächsten Generationen draussen und das Thema *Energieeffizienz* besser im  Griff.


 Damit bestätigst du doch die Aussage (der EU, die in der News steckt), dass Speicherbandbreite eine Aussage über den Verbrauch/die Energieeffizienz ermöglicht.
Solltest du Ironie verwendet haben, muss ich dir sagen, dass es so einfach nicht angekommen ist und empfehle die Verwendung von Smilies.

Es gibt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Speicherbandbreite und Effizienz. Und die Deckelung auf 320GB/s ist absoluter Bockmist.

€: Für die EU hätte ich nen schönen Messwert für Effizienz: SP Leistung/Verlustleistung->GFLOPS/W 

3.788/210 bei der Standard 7970 -> 18 GFLOPS/W;
3.090/195 bei der 680 -> 15,8 GFLOPS/W
1.344,96/250 bei der 480 -> 5,4 GFLOPS/W

Dann sollen sie meinetwegen ne Untergrenze für die Zukunft von 16 beschließen und alle wissen, woran sie sich halten müssen und auch warum. Dann kann man immernoch Rechenmonster mit schnellem Speicher erschaffen, wenn sie denn wirklich effizient sind. Natürlich sind auch hier verschiedene Klassen notwendig, aber darüber muss ich mir/wir uns ja nicht den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Oktober 2012)

Die EU Verordnung bewegt sich auf dünnen eis, grade die wo überhaupt kein Plan von der Materie haben, grade die wollen regeln einführen, EU wird zu liteland, oder smartland, wenn das alles so weiter geht , geht die EU unter, was ich begrüßen würde, so eine dumme Politik will doch keiner mehr sehen, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.

das mit cloudgaming ist heut zu Tage kein großer Begriff, jeder bildet seine Meinung wie mans brauch, cloudgaming wird kommen, und der pc verschwindet, das will die Industrie so, ob AMD oder nvidia, die arbeiten doch Schon dran. Wartet ab ihr werdet an diesen Post denken, ich gebe 10jahre.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Oktober 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eine Regelung bezüglich der Energieklassen über die Speicherbandbreite? Merk schon, die Leute hatten noch nie ne Grafikkarte in der Hand.
> Autsch


 
Das klingt mal wieder nach typischer EU-Idiotie! Die haben damals schon die krümmung von Salatgurken vorgeschrieben und wurden deshalb verschrieen, aber das hier, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus! Aber Ich sag ja: Typisch EU!

TYPISCH EU! *MEGAFACEPALM* 

Die haben doch den Arsch offen!


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Oktober 2012)

horst--one schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Grakas jetzt auch noch in Luxemburg oder der Schweiz kaufen, genau wie Usb Sticks....



Kannst ja mal versuchen hier in Luxemburg Grakas aufzutreiben... ich kauf die (wie den rest meiner hardware auch) nicht umsonst im Ausland, meist Deutschland

@Thema
Ohne Quellenangabe bin ich nicht überzeugt, das sieht mehr mehr nach provoziertem bashing denn Realität aus.

Ich habe das Dokument, welches auf der Seite verlinkt ist, mittlerweile durchgelesen. Das Dokument ist btw nicht die Quelle, sondern ein Bericht über die Effizienz von PCs und was da verbessert werden kann, allerdings von... 2007! Und für ein Dokument von 2007 durchaus gut fundiert und Weltoffen: Als Stromsparmöglichkeiten in der Zukunft werden z.b. LED Displays, OLED Displays, e-Ink Displays, Hybrid Festplatten und SSDs vorgeschlagen, alles Techniken, die damals noch nicht wirklich Marktreif waren, und im Falle von e-Ink noch immer nicht sind! Oder der Vorschlag, dass PCs wirklich ausgeschaltet werden beim runterfahren (statt nur "Shut down" "Shut down and Power off") als Regel statt Ausnahme einzuführen finde ich begrüßenswert. Auch auf marktwunsch/akkzeptanz wird da eingegangen. Von dieser basis ausgehend kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass so eine Regelung kommen werden sollte


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja herr... ich erspar mir mal das Gefluche.  Nein, da war keine Ironie gemeint.
Es gibt KEINEN zusammenhang zwischen Energieeffizienz und höherem Fahrzeugleergewicht. Trotzdem wird die EU - Verordnung für PkWs genau das als Kriterium genommen weil man damit den beim deutschen Autobauer überwiegenden Fahrzeugtypen SCHÖNRECHNEN kann. 
Wenn das Kriterium zum Einstufen für die Graka dann eben die Speicherbandbreite UND wie im Bericht auf Seite 1 vermerkt die Energieeffizienz ist (die du gerade auch so schön ausgerechnet hast), von mir aus.

Aber ja, in einem Punkt geb ich dir recht. Eine Decklung nach oben bei 320 GB/s und ein Verkaufsverbot für Karten über diesem Niveau macht gar keinen Sinn.
Aber bisher fehlt mir auch jeder Beleg dafür ausser einem "_The original source is still someone within AMD"_.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich habe das  Dokument,  welches auf der Seite verlinkt ist, mittlerweile durchgelesen.



Meinen Respekt zum so schnellen Lesen und für deine Antwort.


----------



## addicTix (17. Oktober 2012)

Dann bestell ich mir eben eine außerhalb von Europa... 
Trotzdem ist es einfach nur dumm, High-End Grafikkarten zu verbieten


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Oktober 2012)

cerbero schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt zum so schnellen Lesen und für deine Antwort.



Naja die hälfte sind Tabellen, Diagramme und Inhaltsverzeichnisse oder Links, damit geht es halt schneller. Zudem heute morgen um 4 angefangen ^^


----------



## Leandros (17. Oktober 2012)

prof2061 schrieb:


> Woa diese Umwelt heinis gehen mir so auf die nerven, es ist im Winter eh viel zu kalt 5-10 grad mehr schaden zumdindest in Norddeutschland nicht!


Großartiger kommentar zum Thema!


----------



## McClaine (17. Oktober 2012)

> typisch Europa... nur mal so zusammenfassend:
> Zwangsweise zusammengeführte Länder,
> eine gemeinsame Währung eingeführt die bereits beim Start mehr gut geredet wurde als sie war,
> verschuldete Länder wurden eingeladen den Euro und der EU beizutreten,
> ...


Dann nebenbei noch (zu dem Thema passend) wurde eine "übergreifende Regierung" erschaffen, die sogar in der Lage ist, über den Gesetzen der einzelnen Länder zu agieren, der Verbraucher/Bürger ist machtlos.
Viele Verordnungen und Regeln sind dünnschiss und erschweren lediglich den Alltag und bringen Chaos - also genau das gegenteil was es eigentlich bewirken sollte.

Aber normalerweise wird ja so ziemlich immer und wenns insgeheim passiert, zugunsten von der Industrie gehandelt (gutes Beispiel das Glühbirnenverbot um die ach so tolle Energiesparlampe an den Mann zu bringen...). Denn seit Jahren regiert ja mehr die Industrie und Wirtschaft unseren Planeten, als die einzelnen Politiker und Abgeordneten... Also wäre es sehr merkwürdig wenn man durch soetwas die Industrie und Entwicklung behindert.

Hier in diesem Falle, glaube ich kaum das eine entsprechende Verordung erlassen wird. Alles was bisher vorliegt ist ja mehr oder weniger ein Entwurf der auf dem technischen Stand von 2007 entspricht. 
Und falls sowas doch durchkommt, habe ich entgültig meinen Glauben an diesen Zwangsstaat verloren


----------



## Gurkensalat (17. Oktober 2012)

@McClaine: Und was hat die Industrie davon für einen nutzen, keine teuren High-End Grakas mehr in der EU verkaufen zu dürfen? 


Diese Ökos sollen uns mal in Ruhe lassen, wenn ich viel Strom verbrauchen will und dafür bezahle ist das meine Sache !!!


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Oktober 2012)

Und wieviel Strom die verbauchen und wir zahlen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mal wieder unglaublich

Selten so einen Mist gelesen

Wait for Lobbyisten


----------



## McClaine (17. Oktober 2012)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> @McClaine: Und was hat die Industrie davon für einen nutzen, keine teuren High-End Grakas mehr in der EU verkaufen zu dürfen?
> 
> 
> Diese Ökos sollen uns mal in Ruhe lassen, wenn ich viel Strom verbrauchen will und dafür bezahle ist das meine Sache !!!



Ja schrieb ich ja ich finds komisch. Was bei den Glühlampem abging ist klar - teuer Energiesparlampen verkaufen, mit kürzerer Lebenszeit, Quecksilber usw...
Aber Stromfressende Grafikkarten aufgrund der Speicherbandbreite selektieren und begrenzen!? Macht keinen Sinn, weder das man anhand der Bandbreite das beurteilen könnte, noch das man mit sowas die Industrie behindert, wobei ja bekannt ist, das die Industrie die Welt regiert.

Also keine Ahnung, ich halte es für längst abgeschmettert


----------



## lalaker (17. Oktober 2012)

Energieklassen, sollte man nach dem Energieverbrauch bewerten, und wohl kaum nach der Speicherbandbreite.

Und solange in der EU PKWs verkauft werden dürfen, die mehr als 10 Liter auf 100 km verbrauchen ist so eine Regelung sowieso Schwachsinn.

Aber eh klar, es gibt keine Graka-Hersteller in der EU, aber viele Auto-Hersteller.


----------



## McClaine (17. Oktober 2012)

lalaker:

um es noch etwas auszuweiten: ich denke es wäre ohne Probleme möglich, Autos für die Masse mit weniger als 3l/100km zum bauen, bzw sogar Autos die gänzlich ohne fossile Brennstoffe funktionieren. Hier gehts nicht um die Umwelt, sondern um Geld. Deshalb glaube ich eh kaum, das sich dieses ganze "Öko" Zeug durchsetzt.
Ich verneine auch die Umweltverschmutzung, ich trenne meinen Hausmüll und entsorge anständig, ich piss auch nicht ins Meer usw , aber wenns um die Kohle geht, in dem Fall um die Energiebetreiber, glaube ich eh das dieser ganze Energiesparwahnsinn bald sein ende findet. 

Man achte nur auf die neuen Strompreise nächstes Jahr. Selbst wenn jeder Bürger nur noch 50% seines Bedarfs an Strom nutzt, dann werden eben die Preise angepasst, die holen es sich so oder so.
Deshalb glaube ich kaum das so ein Entwurf jemals umgesetzt wird, es geht doch um´s Geld...
Wenn ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, das wenn ich alle Grafikkarten in der EU zwangsweise kastriert werden und nicht mehr als 200W verbrauchen dürfen pro Haushalt...
Auf wie viel "Ersparnis" kommt man da!? Insgesamt!? Vielleicht 5% !?  
Man rechnet nun den Verlust aufgrund geringerer Kartenpreise und der Steuer dazu, sollte sich die Waage halten oder sogar negativer ausfallen. Bringt also nix ausser Rückschritt


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. Oktober 2012)

mcclaine schrieb:


> Ich verneine auch die umweltverschmutzung, ..., ich piss auch nicht ins meer usw :d,...


 
MmD


----------



## Profikuehl (17. Oktober 2012)

So ein Witz, klar die Politiker wollen ja eh nicht zocken. Dann noch die Beschränkung auf die Bandbreite, wieso nicht direkt auf den Energieverbrauch? 
Und Mutti darf weiterhin schön mit dem 2500 Watt Staubsauger lärm machen während wir noch mit 30 fps daddeln dürfen xD.
Zum Glück ist die Schweiz nicht in der EU, es zeichnet sich immer mehr ab was für einen  Schwachsinn nach dem Anderen die EU mit sich bringt.


----------



## ImNEW (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist der April nicht schon längst vorbei? Selten so´n Mist gelesen.


----------



## sQeep (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Link zur News auf Heise.de: EU: Obergrenzen für den Energiebedarf von PCs und Komponenten | heise online

Dort wird das alles weitaus weniger dramatisch dargestellt, nur mal so


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder unglaublich
> 
> Selten so einen Mist gelesen
> 
> Wait for Lobbyisten


 
Ganz schön viele Smileys


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber die beschreiben das ganze ziemlich passend. Außerdem mag ich Bilder lieber als Text (Sonst müsste man ja soviel lesen...  )


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber die beschreiben das ganze ziemlich passend. Außerdem mag ich Bilder lieber als Text (Sonst müsste man ja soviel lesen...  )


 
Eigentlich müssten das noch mehr Smileys sein


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Oktober 2012)

Was die EU hier wieder vor hat, zeigt doch deutlich, dass bei denen wohl nur weltfremde, ahnungslose Paragraphen-Kacker sitzen, die zwar ein Ziel vor Augen haben, aber den allerdümmsten Weg gehen, es zu erreichen. Statt gerade auf das Ziel zuzugehen, nimmt man den Umweg über den Hindernis-Parcours. 

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass hier wohl nachweislich der technische Fortschritt behindert wird. Wenn die EU schon möchte, dass Grafikkarten weniger Strom verbrauchen, wieso orientiert man sich dann nicht am *STROMVERBRAUCH*? Nein, statt dessen bezieht man sich lieber auf die Speicherbandbreite, die nicht mal direkt was mit dem Stromverbrauch zu tun hat. Eine GTX 480 verbraucht z.B. mehr Strom als eine GTX 680, hat aber eine geringere Speicherbandbreite.


----------



## Lightfire (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich eher was in deren Köpfen so vor geht, den Kopf schütteln dürfen die nicht dann könnte es passieren das wieder ein Hirnzelle auf versehen aussen Ohr fällt Stromsparen, Stromsparen, Stromsparen man hört nicht anderes mehr. Ich lasse mich ja mal überraschen da ich in diesem Jahr eine neue Waschmaschine A+++, Kühlschrank A+++, 2 LED TVs A+ und die ganze Wohnung mit stromspar Lampen ausgestattet habe, eigentlich sollte dann jawohl ne menge Geld wieder auf mein Konto rollen...... aber so aus dem Stand behaupte ich mal wird das nicht geschehen


----------



## MagicMongo (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich sach ma   " Epic Fail "


----------



## cerbero (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Heise-Link
Kurzfassung:
Alle deren Rechner nach 2015 mehr als 103W im *IDLE*-Mode brauch, dürfen sich weiter aufregen... 
Ja, das ganze geht von IDLE-Werten aus.



> Nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand schränkt die geplante EU-Richtlinie  deshalb den Einsatz von Grafikkarten nicht ein, zumal es mit effizienten  Netzteilen, geschickt ausgewählten Mainboards und sparsamen Festplatten  möglich ist, die Leerlauf-Leistungsaufnahme von Systemen mit  Onboardgrafik unter 30 Watt zu halten, sogar unter 10 Watt sind mit einer SSD möglich.


----------



## m4g1c14n (17. Oktober 2012)

importier ich halt ne graka über nen kumpel aus der schweiz, der schickt mir dann halt immer pünktlich zum geburtstag die neuste high end graka ....
was für bullshit


----------



## loltheripper (17. Oktober 2012)

Erst nehmt ihr uns die Glühbirnen und jetzt auch noch die (High-End) Grafikkarten . Irgendwann sitzten wir im Dunkeln!

Aber mal ehrlich ich glaube kaum, dass sich so etwas durchsetzen kann.


----------



## anton-san (17. Oktober 2012)

Da sollten se mal lieber die alten Monitore per Gesetz verbieten...die fressen wirklich noch fett Strom...
Und wie kontrollieren die dann SLI Systeme, wenn eine fette Karte hier Verboten ist, und man 2 kleinere reinmacht...und die Ausländischen Händler freuen sich über Fetten Umsatz...und und und...

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Oktober 2012)

Dann musst alle 6 Monate zum Tüv, kucken lassen ob du auch kein OC machst und ob dein NT noch
den korrekten Wirkungsgrad hat.


----------



## mmhardky (17. Oktober 2012)

Es handelt sich um einen Hoax: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/241518-eu-grafikkarten-verordnung-hoax.html


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre fast ein Anreiz ein Quad Crossfire/SLI System zu bauen  Und dann ein Foto des Strommessgeräts während eines laufenden Furmarks an die Grünen und Frau Merkel schicken.


----------



## mmhardky (17. Oktober 2012)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Das wäre fast ein Anreiz ein Quad Crossfire/SLI System zu bauen  Und dann ein Foto des Strommessgeräts während eines laufenden Furmarks an die Grünen und Frau Merkel schicken.


 
In dem Arbeitsdokument (es ist nur ein Arbeitsdokument, nichts weiteres) wird nur über Einstufung vom Verbrauch des ganzen Rechners geredet. Und das auch nur in Sleep bzw. Idle state.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Das wäre fast ein Anreiz ein Quad Crossfire/SLI System zu bauen  Und dann ein Foto des Strommessgeräts während eines laufenden Furmarks an die Grünen und Frau Merkel schicken.


 
Am besten mit GTX 480


----------



## Placebo (17. Oktober 2012)

Hat der Erstplatzierte im Luxmark 1.0 nicht acht GTX 580 verwendet?  
(für OpenCl braucht man kein SLI)


----------



## drakenbacken (18. Oktober 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn es alleine um den Verbrauch gehen würde, würde ich dir zustimmen aber hier geht es in erster Linie darum, zu limiteren wie schnell die GPU ihre Daten bekommt


 
Als der Teufel merkte, dass er die verhasste Menschheit weder mit Krankheiten, noch mit Kriegen oder Naturkatastrophen endgültig ausrotten konnte, erfand er den Bürokraten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Graka-Hersteller werden sich im Fall der Fälle einfach noch mehr auf Stromersparnis konzentrieren müssen. Karten die unter Last mehr als 200 Watt benötigen können in meinen Augen sowieso nicht die Zukunft sein. Die Stromfresser werden zwar akzeptiert, aber wirklich glücklich ist damit keiner, der seine Stromrechnung selber bezahlen muss. Das Verhältnis zwischen Verbrauch und Leistung muss ohnehin besser werden. Mehr Leistung mit weniger Verbrauch - das ist die Zukunft. Man hat schon gesehen, dass das möglich ist. Eine 8800 GTX bspw verbraucht mehr als eine GTX 680, obwohl sie deutlich weniger Leistung bringt. Also, ihr Techniker, legt auch Augenmerk auf den Verbrauch und alles wird gut.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Oktober 2012)

hmmm dann müssten die EU auch denn verkauf ältere grafikkarten wie 295gtx /480Gtx/ 580gtx/ HD4870X2/HD4870/5970/5870/6970 verbieten sprich verkaufs verbot für die genannten karten einführen. ich könnt noch mehr aufzählen aber ihr wisst ja was mein.

EU stellst sich das so einfach vor , ich glaub kaum das die das schaffen, auf der anderen seite , die machens einfach!


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Leute die glauben offenbar einfach jeden Sch..ß den sie lesen... Und wenns aus Brüssel kommt muss es ja böse schlimm und hinterhältig sein!


----------



## McClaine (18. Oktober 2012)

ja is es auch meistens. vor allem aber ist es SINNLOS 
was bringt es an 0,5% des stromverbrauchs zu arbeiten, wenn im Gegenzug von der Industrie 60% verschwendet wird?!
ach ja die zahlen sind nur erfunden


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2012)

Generell bringt es immer was am Stromverbrauch zu drehen, das wird ja auch in der Industrie gemacht. Die Vorschriften werden schärfer und das ist auch gut so. 

In Entwicklerkreisen wird übrigens jede Verschärfung für gewöhnlich begrüßt, weil es da auch Arbeitsplätze sichert und eine schöne Herausforderung ist. In Laienkreisen geht dann immer die Welt unter... So geschehen z.B. bei den RohS Verordnungen und in Hifi Kreisen wird auch gerade der Untergang des Abendlandes (mal wieder) verkündet weil es da auch Beschränkungen geben soll...

Abgesehen davon, weniger Stromverbrauch im Rechner dient neben der Schonung des Geldbeutels auch einer einfacheren Realisierung eines leisen PCs. Ich würde daher eine Verschärfung begrüßen, an eine Deckelung der Bandbreiten glauben ja eh nur Berufsverschwörungstheoretiker...


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn se des durchbringen is die Ära des PCs entgültig vorbei und wir dürfen auf Konsolen umsteigen -.-


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2012)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Wenn se des durchbringen is die Ära des PCs entgültig vorbei und wir dürfen auf Konsolen umsteigen -.-



1. ist das ganze ja eh ein Hoax auf den hier alle reinfallen
2. ist die Ära des PCs für Privatanwender in ein paar Jahren eh vorbei, da kann eine Verordnung nichts dran ändern.


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Oktober 2012)

Geiler Scheiß, Stromhunger durch Bandbreite limitieren. Das kommt davon wenn Politiker sich durch MM Mitarbeiter beraten lassen....

1x mit Profis, nur 1x.... *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. Oktober 2012)

sQeep schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zur News auf Heise.de: EU: Obergrenzen für den Energiebedarf von PCs und Komponenten | heise online
> 
> Dort wird das alles weitaus weniger dramatisch dargestellt, nur mal so



Danke für den Link.

Sieht so ja schon mal bedeutend besser aus - und viel sinnvoller! Hatte ich mir ja schon vorher gedacht (siehe post seite 5) dass das so einfach nicht stimmen konnte


----------



## Placebo (18. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 1. ist das ganze ja eh ein Hoax auf den hier alle reinfallen


 Werde das endlich mal in den Startpost schreiben.


> 2. ist die Ära des PCs für Privatanwender in ein paar Jahren eh vorbei, da kann eine Verordnung nichts dran ändern.


Das wird jedes Jahr aufs neue gesagt und nie ist  irgendetwas passiert. Der PC wird erst abgelöst, wenn es etwas besseres  für alle Bereiche gibt, die er abdeckt. Geräte, die das können:
.
So, das wars auch schon mit den Alternativen


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2012)

Placebo schrieb:


> Das wird jedes Jahr aufs neue gesagt und nie ist  irgendetwas passiert. Der PC wird erst abgelöst, wenn es etwas besseres  für alle Bereiche gibt, die er abdeckt. Geräte, die das können:
> .
> So, das wars auch schon mit den Alternativen


 
Ja, aber es gibt für 90-95% aller privaten Anwendungen bereits Alternativen. Lediglich zum Spielen sind (zumindest wenns z.B. grafisch aufwändig wird) keine echten Alternativen da (Konsolen natürlich, aber die haben bislang ja auch den PC nicht verdrängt. Tablets mit Android oder Apfel werden immer stärker, verkaufen sich wie blöd  und werden vermutlich über kurz oder lang abgesehen vom Hardcore Gamer die meisten PCs aus Privathaushalten verdrängen. Obs jetzt 2, 5 oder 10 Jahre dauert? Keine Ahnung, aber es wird wohl so kommen.  Aber jetzt wirds dann echt OT!


----------



## Festplatte (18. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir sowieso alle in naher Zukunft nur noch Cloud Gamen werden, wird eh die Onboardgrafik vom Mainboard reichen. Grafiikkarten braucht dann kein Mensch mehr.



Cloud-Gaming ist so schwachsinnig, hoffentlich setzt sich das nicht durch!


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Schwachsinnig nicht. Vermutlich sogar praktisch. Aber das Basteln am PC entfällt halt  Also mach Cloud Gaming auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schwachsinnig nicht. Vermutlich sogar praktisch. Aber das Basteln am PC entfällt halt  Also mach Cloud Gaming auch keinen Spaß.



Genau das ist mein Problem damit!


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass mit strengeren Vorgaben zum Stromverbrauch High-End Karten verschwinden oder Leistungsärmer werden. Das Resultat sind schlicht und einfach effizientere Karten.


----------



## JoKa29 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das überhaupt kommen sollte, wird das die "einzelne" Grafikkarte eher nicht betreffen. Wohl eher die Consumer Standard PC´s von der Stange oder die "Stangen-PC´s" für Firmen etc..

Gedanken machen die sich eigentlich über alles (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) .... puh und da bekommen die noch viel Geld für .... 

Also, locker bleiben! 

PS.: Hey Ihr da in Brüssel, meine "Thermi" äh Fermi Grakas sind hypermodern = Hybridgrafikkarten! Die ziehen nicht nur Strom, neee - die heizen auch so gut, dass die normale Heizung aus bleibt! Da soll ma einer sagen - icke spar keinen Strom oder erneuerbare Energie, wa !?


----------

